# Blood Transfusion



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Just in case anyone is interested here is the video of my vet doing a blood transfusion for a friend's goat where Pips was the donor... Sorry the video's so long... I probably should have made it shorter... anyway the goat is doing well and I have a cool video! :greengrin: 




M.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Neat video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

wow! neat!! that is great that your girl could help. What was wrong w/the goat that needed the transfusion?


----------

